# A-Pillar Interior Trim pieces for Wing Mirrors



## Steve_R32 (Oct 11, 2005)

As above : A Pillar Interior Trim pieces for Wing Mirrors

These sit just above the door cards as a separate triangle-shaped clip-on piece.

Looking for unmarked and great condition with clips please.

To fit 1992 R32GTR.

Thanks

Steve


----------

